# CCW question



## ericridebike (Mar 22, 2009)

I have my CCW permit in North Carolina & have a question. Sometimes for my job, I work out of a hangar/office building at a small local airport. Is it legal for me to have my gun "concealed" in my car there. I didn't see anything on NC's list of prohibited carry places, but didn't know if there were any federal laws that prevented it.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Check the FAA or TSA website. If the arport is small enough it likely wouldn't be covered by any Federal Regulations. Another possibility would be to ask the Airport Management if any exist. They would've (or should've) already done any research into the subject when developing any policies for local use.


Concealed means concealed.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Years ago I called the Airport Authority at RDU and was told that as long as it stayed in the car there wasn't a problem.

The folks at my County airport referred me to the Statute below.

14-409.40 


> (f) Nothing contained in this section prohibits municipalities or counties from application of their authority under G.S. 153A‑129, 160A‑189, 14‑269, 14‑269.2, 14‑269.3, 14‑269.4, 14‑277.2, 14‑415.11, 14‑415.23, including prohibiting the possession of firearms in public‑owned buildings, on the grounds or parking areas of those buildings, or in public parks or recreation areas,* except nothing in this subsection shall prohibit a person from storing a firearm within a motor vehicle while the vehicle is on these grounds or areas.* Nothing contained in this section prohibits municipalities or counties from exercising powers provided by law in declared states of emergency under Article 36A of this Chapter.


----------



## ericridebike (Mar 22, 2009)

Cool, thanks for the info!


----------

